# In Memory of Cyrano



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

and a tribute to my wife who cared for him as a baby and in his last weeks...It was especially hard on her as she is COPD and suffering herself but used all her energy to be there when I could not....CC was a housecat, part of our group of 4 cats and is missed by all of us......I have a blog which I made for the tribute if you would like to read it and comment, I would appreciate that. our pets stories


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Reading your tribute, I feel the love and the pain. My sympathies to you and your loved ones.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kittylion (Feb 24, 2012)

So sorry Cat'shouse - my eyes are filling with tears. You will have lots of friends waiting at the bridge.


----------

